# looking for more examples of hearing diagrams



## tech2002 (29 May 2008)

I have found link through this website of examples of hearing diagrams however I can't compare to mine I have received from the doctor, they are different, I don't know if those linked are from US side or old examples.. I was wondering if there are any new recent updated info ?


----------



## old medic (30 May 2008)

Which link(s) are you looking at ?
Or feel free to send me a message if you have a specific question about your private results.
The group of us here should be able to help clarify things for you.


----------

